# Full size enclosure for hatchling?



## theDregs (Sep 7, 2013)

I got a great price on a 6x3x2 glass and wood enclosure yesterday. At least, I think $100 dollars was a good deal. The only problem is that the glass pane making up the cage floor is cracked. I figure I can just place a piece of plywood in there to cover it up.

I know with some reptiles it is a bad idea to put them in an enclosure too big. Should I wait to place him in there? Or is it all right to put him in now?


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 17, 2013)

I put mine in a cage that exact size right away with no problems. It was a pain getting him out however when he was young. You have to actually climb in a get him and he would run all over the cage trying to avoid me. Eventually he calmed down after he got a little bigger and after bin feeding him(made him know he needed to come to me for food). If you are worried I would get plywood and place it in the middle to cut the cage in half and then take it down once you feel he is big enough.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 18, 2013)

I put my hatchling in a 7x4. I never forcefully took him out. I feed him inside the enclosure, at first with a plate left in there. Then when he was used to me, I switched to tongs. Before long, he was trying to climb out when he was hungry. So I let him and started feeding outside the enclosure. That's where we're at today and it works beautifully. He has no food aggression issues. The only thing is he isn't a fan of being touched in his cage. He doesn't whip/huff/bite anything, but he definitely doesn't like it. So instead we have a mutual respect that he comes out when he wants to, and in return he tolerates me handling him. I just view his cage as his hide; do not disturb!


----------

